
Mozilla WebThings - Vinnl
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/04/introducing-mozilla-webthings/
======
Vinnl
Ehm... I'm quite sure I labelled this "Introducing Mozilla WebThings" (it's
still on my clipboard) - no idea why the title was changed after submission,
but it was not my intent to editorialise. Sorry about that.

~~~
lainon
This is automated by HN. Submissions beginning with "Introducing"
automatically get said removed

~~~
Vinnl
Thanks, learned something again :)

